# my first crochet doll



## mrs.phillips (Jun 21, 2018)

I feel in Love with crochet dolls


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my, she is absolutely adorable!!! Well done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

She's perfectly gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing with us ????


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

mrs.phillips said:


> I feel in Love with crochet dolls


Awesome, such a beauty!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

She's perfect! Are you sure it's your first?? Great job!!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

She is stunning!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

She is beautiful!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh, she is so sweet. You did a beautiful job. Her eyes are really great, and I love her little tutu.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh how gorgeous!!! Perfect in every way.


----------



## mrs.phillips (Jun 21, 2018)

mrs.phillips said:


> in Love with crochet dolls


----------



## mrs.phillips (Jun 21, 2018)

Thank you ....your so welcome


----------



## mrs.phillips (Jun 21, 2018)

Thank you very much


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

This may be your first doll but you are certainly already an accomplished crocheter. You did a beautiful job on her. All the details, like the earrings, the necklace, the crisscrossed ties and more, really make her extra special. We all will be waiting anxiously for pictures of your future dolls.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Amazing doll and beautiful eyes. Can I ask the nane of the pattern?


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazing
,


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

Absolutely adorable !!!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very pretty, love the eyes well done????????????????


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh, she is beautiful!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

She is adorable!!!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Gorgeous, thank you for sharing


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

You should be so proud. That is one of he nicest cricket dolls I've seen on here. The eyes are amazing. Well done!!

Leanna x


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

How cute! I love all of the details & accessories you have give her.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

She is stunning what a beauty her eyes are lovely i love her earrings I wish I could crochet I would of loved 2 make her well done x


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

Very beautiful...I shall be starting a dolly today. I am looking for a yarn that is comparable to the skin of the recipient. I think I shall go with ICE yarns Fettucia Cotone in the color "Camel". Did you use safety eyes? I am thinking of felt...


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Just came across this. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

What a beautiful doll. Sorry so late, i don't look at the doll section regularly.


----------

